# Huh?



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

How can u tell the differenece between a male and a female redbelly??


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Read this, http://24.222.13.130/nate/breeding.html


----------



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

cheers, really helpfull!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> tecknik Posted on Sep 23 2003, 03:14 AM
> Read this, http://24.222.13.130/nate/breeding.html


 If that link goes to SuperNate, it has been widely discussed and discredited via its supposed accurate information.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Most people agree redbellies (as well as most other piranha species) are not sexually dimorphic, meaning that males and females look the same on the outside.
I guess you'll have to actually witness your p's spawn to be sure what gender what fish is.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Most people agree redbellies (as well as most other piranha species) are not sexually dimorphic, meaning that males and females look the same on the outside.
> I guess you'll have to actually witness your p's spawn to be sure what gender what fish is.


 correct
dixon


----------



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

is it true that p's are mostly bred in holland?? how will i be able to buy a male and a female p to mate??


----------

